# flat roof leak



## snikda9 (Dec 10, 2005)

My house was built in 1900. The roof is tin, has been maintained and is in relatively good condition. Over the past 100+ years the house has been added on to 4 times, one of which, includes the enclosure of the back porch, When this occurred it created 3 different roof "pitches" all converging on to the roof of the enclosed porch --which is flat. It leakes (profusely) when it rains. This has been ongoing for several years. I have had it "fixed" several times. The tin roof has been coated with that thick silver roof stuff. It has even had an additional angled roof, with a slight pitch built above it. My roof behaves as though nothing has been done to it. The problem has now gone on for so long that the 2-foot square area (where the water comes in) of slat board ceiling is completed rotted, I had to tear it out. Now I can see the tin roof, from the INSIDE!! 

I have been on top of the roof and in my attic. I cannot , nor can anyone else tell me at what point the water is incoming! How can this be? I am to the point of hysteria with this. I feel as though I need a roof exorcist! Can anyone advise? Someone mentioned to me that there is a proceedure called infared imaging that can detect where moisture is? I live in eastern North Carolina. Please help.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If you can post a few pictures from different angles I think I could help.


----------



## THEBIGPUNN (Sep 11, 2005)

i recently sold a house with a flat roof and i will NEVER own another with a flat roof. it just doesnt seem right for a roof to be flat. i had several roof problems, one year it would be fixed then the next year trouble would brew again. several patching jobs by myself or contractor, complete tear offs and fixes. we finally put on a rubber roof and leaks continued were the rubber met the shingled roof. my only advice to you is this; look up and work with only flat roof "expert" contractors. not every roofer has years of expierience in flat roof repair.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

That is correct, BIGPUNN. Low slope roofing is a whole other ballgame. I have many flat roofs currently under warranty, and no leak calls, even with the 12" of melting snow we have from last week. 

You definitely want to use a low slope expert for the low slopers.


----------



## snikda9 (Dec 10, 2005)

Aaron, thank you so much for responding I will try to do this very soon. Jacky from N.C.


----------



## snikda9 (Dec 10, 2005)

AaronB said:


> That is correct, BIGPUNN. Low slope roofing is a whole other ballgame. I have many flat roofs currently under warranty, and no leak calls, even with the 12" of melting snow we have from last week.
> 
> You definitely want to use a low slope expert for the low slopers.


Thank you Aaron for reponding I will try and post pictures soon. Jacky in NC


----------



## snikda9 (Dec 10, 2005)

AaronB said:


> That is correct, BIGPUNN. Low slope roofing is a whole other ballgame. I have many flat roofs currently under warranty, and no leak calls, even with the 12" of melting snow we have from last week.
> 
> You definitely want to use a low slope expert for the low slopers.


Thanks Aaron, I will do this soon. Jacky in NC


----------



## CarlaC (Jan 7, 2006)

I am in escrow on a house with a low pitch roof. It has composite shingles. all the skylights are leaking. One roofer said it can only be redone in tar and gravel, which totally changes the look of the house. Is there any alternative to tar and gravel for a low pitch roof? Something more classic looking?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, you could consdier...

BUR (tar and gravel)
Modified bitumen (or a combination of BUR and modbit)
EPDM
Thermoplastics (PVC TPO, etc)
SPF (spray polyurethane foam)

For a classic shingle look, http://www.cooleygroup.com/webcont.nsf/0/bldindex

The cooley thermoplastic Illusions is meant for your situation. Now find a reputable, properly insured contractor in your area that does thermosets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Flat roofs should not leak. We have many here on 'Spanish Mission' homes and on 'Florida rooms'. We can also have a mess of rain driven by winds of over 100 MPH. Listen to the experts. Aaron is one. Grumpy may join in too.


----------



## stone (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone knows the name of that silver roof stuff? Thanks.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

There are many different silver roof stuffs. What product/purpose?


----------



## stone (Jan 23, 2006)

Aaron,
It is something like the attachement. It is aluminum paint? Or can one use aluminum paint on it -- I heard that some aluminum paint could not be used on coal tar or dead level roof, do you know why?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like non-fibrated aluminum roof caoing.

Coal tar will eat the aluminum paint up, and dead level roofs pond water, deteriorating the aluminum coating. 

Usually coal tar on a dead level roof. Why would you want to coat a coal tar BUR? It is a self-sealing roof designed to flow with the heat of the sun.


----------



## stone (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Aaron.
What is the difference between non-fibrated and fibrated aluminum coating? And what do you mean "flow with the heat of the sun"?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

The fibrated has organic fibers in it to reduce crackling, but find it better to use non fibrated over smooth surfaced roofs.

Coal tar has such a low melting point that it will flow into and seal smaller holes and/or alligatoring that may occur as the surface of the roof slowly dries out. This flow characteristic is why you would see some old roofing construction with drains that sit above the roof an inch or so. They used to do this to intentionally pond water to keep the pitch cool, so I read. I have never installed coal tar, but have torn off literally tons of it. 

Are you planning in coating your coal tar roof? If so, why?


----------



## stone (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks again. Try to touch up the old coating to make it shine


----------

